
Wikileaks: Coke and Dow hired Stratfor to monitor PETA and other activists - zotz
http://www.globalpost.com/dispatches/globalpost-blogs/the-grid/stratfor-hired-corporations-monitor-activists
======
paulhauggis
This is actually pretty smart. I would probably do the same thing.

